# Push poles - any experience with mud hole MHX?



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Looking to replace my 18' G Loomis with something longer. having difficulty convincing myself a stiffy is worth the price. I've seen Mudhole MHX advertisements in magazines, and the price looks pretty reasonable.

Anyone know how the compare to a G Loomis or stuffy? Power, flex, control, weight, durability, etc?

There does not seem to be much data out there...

Thanks!


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have used loomis, scott, stiffy, loop and moonlighter poles. Stiffy is by far the only only brand that I will continue to use. They are also the only company that makes a 24' single piece pp to my knowledge. If the price really is the only factor, I would call Stiffy and ask Kevin if he has any blems/seconds.


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

I finished putting my 24' tfo mangrove together this weekend. Haven't used it yet but I think it will work just fine. I am to tight to spend the $$$ for a stiffy.


----------



## Fischon (Feb 3, 2010)

*Stiffy*

If you can swing it you will love the stiff poles guaranteed. A blemish is a great way to save.


----------



## HoustonFS17 (Apr 26, 2013)

save up and go with the stiffy, you definitely won't regret it. if you've never poled with one, go with a buddy who has one. He'll be pumped to have someone VOLUNTEER to pole him around! And def call about the blems, they're just cosmetic. Still structurally the same.


----------



## Fish Eye (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a 21' G Loomis push pole I will sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I tried the Fiberglass Stiffy once. Sold it the next day. It was so heavy that it would wear you out in short time.

Bought a Stiffy Hybrid after that. Would not trade anything for it, except maybe a longer Hybrid.

If you pole a lot, weight makes a big difference. If the like length Mudhole MHX is close in weight to the Hybrid, might not be a bad idea. If it is closer in weight to the Stiffy Fiberglass, save your money and buy Stiffy Hybrid or Proffesional.

You will not be sorry.


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

As everyone said if you pole a lot go stiffy.


----------

